# Chesapeake CTR (Fair Hill, MD)



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This past weekend, Dream and I took part in the 2-day 50 at the Chesapeake CTR. It took place in Fair Hill, MD at the fantastic equestrian facility located there (its most famous for its 3 day eventing, but it has tons of trails too). The weather gods were smiling, as we had clear skies and temps in the middle 80s on Saturday and clear skies and temps in the low 70s on Sunday.

Ready to head out on day 1:










Trails vary from open fields to wooded singletrack.
















Lots of horse property backs up to the park too. I think this guy wanted to come along!
















Tons of natural water:










Trails are well maintained (and were well-marked for the ride):










I couldn't resist trying a couple jumps before finishing on the 2nd day, so they are at the very end of this vid. :wink:






Photos courtesy of Feather Hill photography (they look great on my wall!):



















In the end, Dream placed 2nd. It was her first CTR, so I couldn't have been more pleased!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

That looks amazing! Lovely horse!

Is there a site that announces CTR's in And near MD that you use?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures! You both look stunning in red!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations!
You and Dream make a great pair. Loved the photos and the videos, it looked like it was a beautiful ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Fantastic Dawn! Dream is such a wonderful horse, taking all that scary stuff in stride and just looking around for the next challenge She is so, so, so, SUPER FABULOUS. 

The pics & video are really nice, that helmet cam takes some great footage! 

Thanks so much for taking us on your ride, it makes me want to jump up and fly thru the woods on my horse!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I love fair hill. I've been trail riding there a few times.

Great pictures!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> Is there a site that announces CTR's in And near MD that you use?


This ride was put on by ECTRA. They do rides up and down the east coast. Not sure if there are others in Maryland besides the springtime ride at Fair Hill. Only other rides I have been to by ECTRA have been in New Jersey.


----------

